# Oral sex can bring throat cancer?



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2008)

> *Oral sex blamed for throat cancer rise*
> 
> June 10, 2008 - 2:57PM
> Known risk factor ... with the link to throat cancer, experts say oral sex can no longer be considered safe sex.
> ...


----------



## 64palms (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh great this gives Christians more ammunition against sex.
And particularly oral sex, which they view as a deviant sex act.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's some news. Just be careful of who you're with and what you do, everyone.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 12, 2008)

oh shit, death to hookers. :sad


----------



## iLurk (Jun 12, 2008)

DELETE THIS THREAD BEFORE THE WOMEN READS IT!


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 12, 2008)

Honestly, what doesn't give you cancer nowadays?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2008)

So use a condom when you get your dick sucked or get tested for viruses...

I mean what the fuck? It's not so hard. We already knew STDs transmitted through oral sex...that's why sex experts recommend safe oral sex.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone heard of getting tested for STDs?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 12, 2008)

This just means another kick in the ass to be more careful when engaging in sexual acts.


----------



## Tenrow (Jun 12, 2008)

that's it

it's a official

everything gives you cancer... hey i can make that into a T-shirt


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 12, 2008)

Like men are REALLY gonna stop pressuring women to suck their dick!!! I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's every man's job to ruin as many woman as they can before they die. 

I always said that sucking dick will give you throat cancer but no one believed me. Now I'm gonna print the article and show everybody!!!

I was always against sucking dick and now I have more of a reason to be against it!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 12, 2008)

*Sigh*
One more thing that makes sex more dangerous.
Cancer lol...that sucks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2008)

Oral sex was never safe...you can still get STDS, so to say that it was safe is just fucking dumb. 

But cellphones and now oral sex...looks like all of the fun is getting sucked out of the world.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 12, 2008)

Where's Yamato's wood when you need it?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, considering the penis has to have a sexually-transmitted virus first...

I'm saying, was anyone honestly thinking, "At first, I thought it was just HPV and I could deal with that. But when it became throat cancer, it got serious!"


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But cellphones and now *oral sex*...looks like all of the fun is getting *sucked* out of the world.



 Yeah, kinda ironic isn't it?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, kinda ironic isn't it?



No, just an unintentional pun...


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2008)

Trias said:


> Yeah, kinda ironic isn't it?



It is .


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (Jun 12, 2008)

And another reason to fear being a woman or gay...

Check


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty much common sense: unsafe sex -> stds.


----------



## krickitat (Jun 12, 2008)

reading this thread makes my throat hurt 
especially since giving oral is like my fav thing in the WORLD.
I would rather give oral then recieve it.

DAMN IT! Is nothing I love sacred?!?!


----------



## batanga (Jun 12, 2008)

iLurk said:


> DELETE THIS THREAD BEFORE THE WOMEN READS IT!


No one listens!!


----------



## Munak (Jun 12, 2008)

Nah, I still say do it. Just remember to wash yer privates before and after.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> Oh great this gives Christians more ammunition against sex.
> And particularly oral sex, which they view as a deviant sex act.



I'm a Christian and I don't have anything against oral sex. I've done it myself. 

Anyway, I've been vaccinated against HPV so hopefully I can't get this.



I've had all 3 shots.

This topic is still scary though.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2008)

ow tell me im dreaming


----------



## Creator (Jun 12, 2008)

I no longer have a reason to live.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 12, 2008)

Old news.

Unprotected sex can also increase the risk of cervical cancer from HPV transmission; as with cunnilingus.

Oh HPV, you scallywag, you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2008)

it this was true why porn stars arent getting canver?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 12, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> it this was true why porn stars arent getting canver?



Because most studio porn stars are careful and get tested for STDs often.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, it's worth the risk!


----------



## Nao Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Honestly, what doesn't give you cancer nowadays?


I'm with ja man
When will docs cure cancer!
It seem you get cancer like getting candy off the store.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> Oh great this gives Christians more ammunition against sex.
> And particularly oral sex, which they view as a deviant sex act.



I didn't see this but do you have to bring up Christians in a negative light in every thread you post in. Even the people who are in the debate corner that despise Christians aren't this bad. Most of the stuff you say is unwarranted and flat out silly at times. 

Christian's don't view it as a deviant sex act, moron, as a matter of a fact from the standpoint of most Christian sects, inside marriage the only things that are deviant sex acts are things involving people you aren't married to. You don't know anything about Christians, obviously from how you lump such a large and varying group together under a blanket term like that and pretend that we all like and dislike the same things. 

Even other atheists are going to think you're dumb when you spew out blatantly wrong things like that. 

Also Christianity isn't a superstition because a superstition is one irrational belief, even if you find Christianity to be irrational, its not a singular belief or even always the same series of beliefs. And some of the beliefs (like Christ actually being alive) are historic truths. Therefore you can't call all of Christianity a superstition or any other religion. Once again you're attempt to be clever comes off as someone who doesn't know the words you use.


----------



## batanga (Jun 12, 2008)

Sun can give you cancer, doesn't mean you should stay inside all the time


----------



## Nao Yuki (Jun 12, 2008)

Creator said:


> I no longer have a reason to live.


Wait Creator, there still b**bjob


----------



## Trias (Jun 12, 2008)

Christians; blame when in doubt.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 12, 2008)

Well anyone with a bit of common sense would have known that oral sex isn't safe.


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 12, 2008)

No

             way


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 12, 2008)

I think we need *more research *on the topic and I'm willing to be a lab rat for this one.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone that wasn't aware of this already should just ram their head against the wall.


----------



## krickitat (Jun 12, 2008)

national study on sex says that monogmaous married christian women are having better sex then anyone out there

true study.
Out of all of the women polled it was married christian women who reported that they were having "the best sex of their lives"

And im gunna continue to give Bj's i dont care what i can get. Im not promiscuous which seems to be the large majority of women (and men) who get this.

And men dont think that your excempt, it isnt just gay men 
i mean comeon...most gay men are having sex with other gay men. not picking up HPV from women and....wow thats an interesting thought.
Anyways men can get it in their mouths for the same reason women can. your still in contact with fluids that contain the virus.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 12, 2008)

krickitat said:


> national study on sex says that monogmaous married christian women are having better sex then anyone out there
> 
> true study.
> Out of all of the women polled it was married christian women who reported that they were having "the best sex of their lives"
> ...



Considering a lot of those women are the "Wait 'til marriage" type, aren't such comments moot since it'd be the ONLY sex they've had thus there's no standard to compare it to?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 12, 2008)

krickitat said:


> national study on sex says that monogmaous married christian women are having better sex then anyone out there
> 
> true study.
> Out of all of the women polled it was married christian women who reported that they were having "the best sex of their lives"



unnational study says i have better sex than anyone out there. true study.


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 12, 2008)

This is old news -_- Just do it safely, dammit! Then we'll all be just fine. (Not that I like giving BJ's, but hey! Better safe than sorry, no?)


----------



## krickitat (Jun 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Considering a lot of those women are the "Wait 'til marriage" type, aren't such comments moot since it'd be the ONLY sex they've had thus there's no standard to compare it to?




So your saying the only way to be sure your having an orgasm is to have many different orgasms with different people and compare?
And most is not a term you can use even towards Christian women since the 60's.
You can still be Christian and have sex, It just makes you a sinner.
But I'm forgiven so I'm ok. ^_^

and i believe the main objective behind the study was 
"do you find your sex life satisfactory?"
"do you enjoy sex with your partner?"
"how often?"
what not

and then they calculated the results based on their demographic.
This study pooled millions of women from every generation and walk of life. And the result from what i hear was pretty unequivocal


----------



## Adonis (Jun 12, 2008)

krickitat said:


> So your saying the only way to be sure your having an orgasm is to have many different orgasms with different people and compare?
> And most is not a term you can use even towards Christian women since the 60's.
> You can still be Christian and have sex, It just makes you a sinner.
> But I'm forgiven so I'm ok. ^_^
> ...



The point is such comments are a moot point. You honestly believe a legally binding contract with religious undertones turns sex into "OMGIORGASMED12TIEMSATONCE!"


----------



## Keile (Jun 12, 2008)

.





iLurk said:


> DELETE THIS THREAD BEFORE THE WOMEN READS IT!



Quoted for truth. 

And who cares about what Christians say or think?

Stick to your book of imaginary, non-sensical "facts". I mean, come on. Jesus made water into wine? Which is better for the human body?

Wine. Which is a bodily poison. Or Water. Which is a precious life-giving liquid that our body desperately requires. Hmm, Jesus obviously thought the former was more important. Just like the idiot monks that made him up.


----------



## Lain (Jun 12, 2008)

Oral sex has never really been safe sex unless done with a condom. You can still get certain STDs from unprotected oral sex, including AIDS. So this is really nothing new.

But man... who the fuck wears a condom when getting head...


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 12, 2008)

Who gives a shit anymore?

I think scientists are just complete bullshit right now they say cancer from like everything.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 12, 2008)

Just dont be sucking on dirty dicks and you should be fine.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 12, 2008)

All I have to say is, sucks to be my exes!


----------



## buff cat (Jun 12, 2008)

Just don't put it in your mouth that far.


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 12, 2008)

64palms said:


> Oh great this gives Christians more ammunition against sex.
> And particularly oral sex, which they view as a deviant sex act.



It is a deviant sex act.

It's awesome.



Don't most things cause cancer now?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 12, 2008)

Ladies, its a good thing that my _love juice_ contains the cure for cancer.   Well thats what I tell them anyways. 



			
				Chris Rock said:
			
		

> l want you to suck my dick like you think the antidote's in it! Like you trying to get some Robitussin out of that friend!


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 12, 2008)

stupid. im sure oral sex isnt anthing new.

i dont see how it could be to blame for any "rise" in throat cancer.


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 12, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> stupid. im sure oral sex isnt anthing new.
> 
> i dont see how it could be to blame for any "rise" in throat cancer.




Indeed.

It's been going on years and years. Surely.
lol.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2008)

Lain said:


> Oral sex has never really been safe sex unless done with a condom. You can still get certain STDs from unprotected oral sex, including AIDS. So this is really nothing new.
> 
> But man... who the fuck wears a condom when getting head...



...

Even a condom give you 100% protection.  Of course, the smart thing to do is to NOT have multiple partners and trust that yours is doing the same.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 12, 2008)

Nesha said:


> Like men are REALLY gonna stop pressuring women to suck their dick!!! I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's every man's job to ruin as many woman as they can before they die.
> 
> I always said that sucking dick will give you throat cancer but no one believed me. Now I'm gonna print the article and show everybody!!!
> 
> *I was always against sucking dick* and now I have more of a reason to be against it!!!



I wonder, are you against the licking of ze pussay


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's funny I have to e-mail this to my girlfriend


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 12, 2008)

not that people would actually care


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 12, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> That's funny I have to e-mail this to my girlfriend



Does she give good head 



dummy plug said:


> not that people would actually care



Touche! so very true

Me the next day.

Yo, I heard white girls give the best head. I'm going to need 5 chicks, 1 white, 1 black, 1 asian, and 1 latino, and 1 mixed girl. I want to test this theory


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2008)

o shit my gf


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 12, 2008)

basye said:


> o shit my gf



Don't worry about it man, they never said you could catch penis cancer


----------



## callinginsane (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't know that.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Obito (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you kidding me 

*Face Palm* x 2000 _"And so it begins..."_


----------



## iLurk (Jun 13, 2008)

Who'll suck my penis nao?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2008)

krickitat said:


> So your saying the only way to be sure your having an orgasm is to have many different orgasms with different people and compare?
> And most is not a term you can use even towards Christian women since the 60's.
> You can still be Christian and have sex, It just makes you a sinner.
> But I'm forgiven so I'm ok. ^_^
> ...



Not that this evidence suddenly makes being a Christian 'the cool thing to do' but it seems that the second you bring anything up on this forum proving anything good about Christians, no matter how unrelated it to God it actually is...you're going to get jumped on. You just proved that.


----------



## desjr (Jun 13, 2008)

Very interesting thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Touching Computer paper.



Apparently beating off actually reduces your chance...


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 13, 2008)

Peace and luck to those who have throat cancer, it sounds horrible, well, ANY type of cancer would suck.


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I say live for teh moment. Nowadays you can get killed from almost anything.


----------



## Juno (Jun 13, 2008)

> Not that this evidence suddenly makes being a Christian 'the cool thing to do' but it seems that the second you bring anything up on this forum proving anything good about Christians, no matter how unrelated it to God it actually is...you're going to get jumped on. You just proved that.



In a thread on throat cancer, to make a bionic leap to the subject of christian women having better sex is non sequitur at best. And when you randomly profess innate superiority over others, _obviously_ that's going to draw counter arguments.

Do you really think everyone would ignore it if someone said 'atheist women have better sex, true story'? Don't you think that would also beg the question?


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 13, 2008)

Think god I'm not gay


----------



## Traveler (Jun 13, 2008)

The fact that you can also get cancer from genital sex makes me not concerned about this.


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 14, 2008)

damn this sucks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2008)

Seabear said:


> In a thread on throat cancer, to make a bionic leap to the subject of christian women having better sex is non sequitur at best. And when you randomly profess innate superiority over others, _obviously_ that's going to draw counter arguments.
> 
> Do you really think everyone would ignore it if someone said 'atheist women have better sex, true story'? Don't you think that would also beg the question?



For someone who doesn't ultimately know what they're talking about, I'm going to go ahead and say this. One thing is that you have to know that Krick is hardly the member to go around boasting about Christians are better than this or that. I'm not even sure of her religious background, she was just stating a study she read somewhere and nothing else. 

Second the person who came in and said that "this is one more thing for Christians to hate on sex for" said so without being prompted just as well. As a matter of a fact its the second post in the thread, right after the original post. So before you go saying some shit about why she said that, it was her reply. Krick was trying to say that Christians don't hate sex as this is a common misconception. 

She didn't make an inane comment as you called it. She called someone out for their sheer stupidity to show that his statement was indeed silly and untrue. If you had actually watched what was going on instead of suddenly thinking she was in the wrong for giving a rebuttal to the true unneeded and inane comment.

Christians catch heat in threads that have nothing to do with them pretty much all over the forum. What she did was a defensive statement against something a study has proven to be questionable. 

As for you're what if statement, which doesn't matter because it didn't happen. If someone had said that no one would have been surprised and more than likely no one would have said anything.


----------



## -18 (Jun 14, 2008)

I never had oral sex


----------



## Ooter (Jun 14, 2008)

wow... women will stop doing it.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 14, 2008)

*deletes this article from the internet*


----------



## krickitat (Jun 14, 2008)

Im not a christian 
if anything im agnostic or slightly spiritual. 
But I have nothing against christians...or satanists either for that matter.

If the Study had proven that unmarried 19 yr old promiscuous women wer having better sex then anyone then hey thats still news. But the largest shock behind the study was that no one thought that married christian women were going to be the majority who checked off that they were completely satisfied with their sex lives.

does this mean they are having sex? No 
does it mean they are all giving oral? No
it just means that whatever they are or they ARENT doing they are far more satisfied with it then women of other demographics.


It isnt that sucking cock itself is giving people cancer, its that more and more men are carrying the virus HPV and passing it on to their partner. when your SWALLOWING the virus its bound to end up in your throat.
and when its shot up your vagina it gives you cervical cancer
and when its shot up your ass it gives you.....well you see where im going with this.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)

.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 14, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Ladies, its a good thing that my _love juice_ contains the cure for cancer.   Well thats what I tell them anyways.



lol. People would have to be pretty gullible to believe that. I'm not going to start believing that cum cures cancer unless some proven studies come out somehow.



Tax said:


> wow... women will stop doing it.



Nah, maybe some women will but I think it's too hot to stop. I'll just be careful about who I give oral to as I always have been. I've only given oral to one guy, my boyfriend, and he's a virgin. There's no way that he'd have HPV so I have nothing to worry about when I give him oral.

Not to mention I was vaccinated against HPV anyway. XD Although that doesn't mean I'm not going to still be careful on top of that.



krickitat said:


> It isnt that sucking cock itself is giving people cancer, its that more and more men are carrying the virus HPV and passing it on to their partner. when your SWALLOWING the virus its bound to end up in your throat.
> and when its shot up your vagina it gives you cervical cancer
> and when its shot up your ass it gives you.....well you see where im going with this.



Yeah, you basically just have to be careful about who you're giving oral too.

It's too bad that it's hard to be 100% unless the person is actually a virgin. People could have had one sex partner and gotten the disease.


----------



## Batman (Jun 14, 2008)

This article was clearly written by a woman.  Probably my ex.


----------



## Atema (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL. It's about time someone posted it here. XD


----------



## strongest clan (Jun 15, 2008)

*gags and blushes* d-depends f-far you go.........


----------



## krickitat (Jun 15, 2008)

well i guess i wont be swallowing any longer ^_^


----------



## Snow (Jun 15, 2008)

Diseased penis caused a disease?

Now that's just unheard of.


----------



## Keile (Jun 15, 2008)

If this is true, why doesn't my gf have throat cancer?


----------



## scottlw (Jun 15, 2008)

lol i wish i coulda let them use my ..... to test that out on some chick


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 15, 2008)

what a joke       .


----------



## PATRON (Jun 15, 2008)

just make sure what ever you put in your mouth is clean


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 15, 2008)

never do ass to mouth,lol


----------



## Gecka (Jun 15, 2008)

:rofl

Okay i'm done


----------



## Vanity (Jun 15, 2008)

Keile said:


> If this is true, why doesn't my gf have throat cancer?



You have to have HPV for her to get it and I doubt that a lot of young people are getting it so fast like that. It probably, in most cases, develops later when you're older like the lady in the article who's 52.

Also, obviously not everyone is going to get it. It's just a risk.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 15, 2008)

best thing to do is wash up next time


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 15, 2008)

Oral sex is one of the great things about sex and this bias article trying to put a stop to all the fun

But we all have to die someday. Why not go giving a blowjob


----------



## krickitat (Jun 16, 2008)

mouthwash and kill them suckers


oh! i ought to start a rumor that says that if you chew up a bunh of wintergreen altoids and give head while its in your mouth you wount get throat cancer.
I hear the experience is to die for.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jun 16, 2008)

WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED!?


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 16, 2008)

Am I the only one here who finds doing THAT disgusting in the first place!  Yuck!X3


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 28, 2008)

what doesn't give you cancer nowadays?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Reviving a thread like this is a big no no.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 28, 2008)

and it gives you cancer.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2008)

Not like protecting one's self couldn't avoid this. And cancer arises from everything nowadays.


----------



## Para (Jul 28, 2008)

Why am I not surprised... seriously people. Condoms.


----------



## Yue (Jul 28, 2008)

This gives me a reason for refusing oral sex


----------



## iLurk (Jul 28, 2008)

Yue said:


> This gives me a reason for refusing oral sex



Seriously!

Someone should lock this thread or throw it in the trash.

Now it gives women more of a reason to NOT give us men blowjobs.

And who wears condoms before getting a blowjob, seriously?

Also, you can get vaccines for this.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 28, 2008)

My Ex is fucked. 

Time to make the obligatory 'You should get yourself checked...' phone call


----------



## batanga (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunlight gives you cancer too, you should stay indoors at all times.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats off putting.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2008)

Well it's known that certain STDs can become cancerous if not treated, ie HPV.. But the way this is worded is like suckin dick can just created cancer cells in your throat.

Please stop giving women more excuses to not go down. They have enough.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 28, 2008)

What DOESN'T bring cancer?


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 28, 2008)

I read that breathing causes cancer. I'm gonna stop doing it from now on.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jul 28, 2008)

Interesting. Though it's your fault if you don't use condoms...idiots.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 28, 2008)

Got throat cancer? 

JUST JACK OFF!


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 28, 2008)

delete this shit quick, they have a reason not to now. Who wears condoms for a BJ?


----------



## iLurk (Jul 28, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> delete this shit quick, they have a reason not to now. Who wears condoms for a BJ?



Suing you currently for copyright infringement.

If girls refuse going down on us, we should refuse going down on them as well.

Who wants a mouth full of tuna every night? Not me!


----------

